# lost leg



## *RYAN* (Sep 25, 2005)

one of my grass mantis nymphs lost a leg ..... what should i do about this ... it is only L2 do you think he has much of a chance ? do legs grow back ?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 25, 2005)

i've read that the legs can grow back gradually over a series of molts. which leg is it? i'm guessing you could offer it food with tweezers if it can at least hold its food. i've just read about them i dont have experience of this


----------



## DMJ (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah they grow legs back so dont worry. As long as it can eat then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2005)

It will be fine. The leg will grow back a little each molt. If he's only L2 he will have a whole new leg by the time hes an adult.


----------

